# Craigslist stuff.



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Just picked these up today,there is a super Ii in parts and a weird green and silver Tycopro datsun....


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Nise score should keep you busy for a while.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Wow, You did well. I got one of the green and silver Tycopro Datsun 240zs and had to ask here on Hobby Talk what it was!

Have fun with all of that!

OB


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

All the Tycopro's are up for sale,just got them because it was a package deal.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow! What a Tyco Haul!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Wow! What a Tyco Haul!


Ironic part here is,i dont like tyco in the very least!!! I hope someone winds up with these that really likes tycopro stuff.I have 1 or 2 slots,but the most fun I have is finding stuff like this and examining the parts,custom stuff and cars that some kid had and dearly loved.
Christian


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, Im interested in the drag racers. Not sure what you want for them.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

What are they worth?there complete and running on button pickup chassis.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

if anyone is interested in these tyco's,messenge me,i dont want this as a for sale thread.i just wanted to show my latest find.Thanks.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Great haul, Christian. Love the AFX cars and the Tuffy Cougar.

Sweet!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Nice find Chris!!

Marty


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

That is a nice haul, a lot of variety! I like to see stuff like that too, well cared for, wondering which one was some kid's favorite. I don't know much about Tyco Pros but I love Datsuns, and that looks like a nice one!


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Congrats on the great find!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Larry


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

You've got a PM !


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

PM sent on 12-15-2010 at 8:27 no response yet.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

H.O. Slotrods said:


> PM sent on 12-15-2010 at 8:27 no response yet.


My PM box was full,sorry about that.


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello....new to the site. wondering if there was supposed to be a picture with your first post? Would love to see what you found.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

GenevaDirt said:


> Hello....new to the site. wondering if there was supposed to be a picture with your first post? Would love to see what you found.


I was just thinking the same thing. 

Welcome. Lots of maniacs around here. Very friendly and helpful bunch.

What do you run?


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I was just thinking the same thing.
> 
> Welcome. Lots of maniacs around here. Very friendly and helpful bunch.
> 
> What do you run?


Thanks for the welcome. 

Well at the moment I am running 440x2, with plans of getting all kinds of HO cars. Guy that comes in to where I work has re-peaked my interest in slot cars. He races karts in the warm months and was looking for something to do during his down time and he has dove into slot cars pretty heavy. After talking with him over time I missed having my old sets and started looking again....ended up buying some track and a couple of cars from him a few days ago and I am already looking for more track and cars of all ages. He has a pretty good collection of different aged cars and I like the old ones that require more finesse to run around a track without wiping out on up to the ones that you can run all out.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

GenevaDirt said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> Well at the moment I am running 440x2, with plans of getting all kinds of HO cars. Guy that comes in to where I work has re-peaked my interest in slot cars. He races karts in the warm months and was looking for something to do during his down time and he has dove into slot cars pretty heavy. After talking with him over time I missed having my old sets and started looking again....ended up buying some track and a couple of cars from him a few days ago and I am already looking for more track and cars of all ages. He has a pretty good collection of different aged cars and I like the old ones that require more finesse to run around a track without wiping out on up to the ones that you can run all out.


What part of Ohio? I'm in Marysville, just NW of Columbus.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

Marty said:


> What part of Ohio? I'm in Marysville, just NW of Columbus.
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


Thompson.... East of Cleveland


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

GenevaDirt said:


> Thompson.... East of Cleveland


Do you attend the Richfield slot car show? I am usually there, sometimes as a vendor. The next show is April 17th at Richfield Days Inn.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

Marty said:


> Do you attend the Richfield slot car show? I am usually there, sometimes as a vendor. The next show is April 17th at Richfield Days Inn.
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


I have not....YET...lol. It is on my calendar now.


----------

